# reference sheets



## foleyness (Aug 9, 2011)

is there a site i can get a complete list of reference sheets. it seems the gw list is short a few (grey knights and dark eldar from what i remember).

thanks!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

The Reference Sheet are all there. The Dark Eldar and Grey Knights sheets are the for the older Codex but they are there.

Check this THREAD and this THREAD here on Heresy if you still need the Sheets.

SGMAlice


----------



## foleyness (Aug 9, 2011)

thank you. i guess i overlooked htem. i have been awake for a long time....


----------

